# Poljot Fakes



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

According to Wikipedia genuine Poljot watches are hard to come by (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poljot). What say all of you?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Drum2000 said:


> According to Wikipedia genuine Poljot watches are hard to come by (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poljot). What say all of you?


didnt volmax buy the right to use the name poljot? and i think thats where the fact that real ones are hard to come by....in my experience there's never been a problem getting hold of pre volmax poljots


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Are the new Poljots considered a bit pants compared to older models then?

I've been thinking about this one for ages, but not sure if I should go for a similar vintage model instead.


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi Alec. Sorry in taking time to respond. I was busy picking my jaw up off the floor. THAT is a nice watch and that comes from a man generally not very interested in chrono's! Its simplicity sells it!


----------



## jezz59 (Nov 1, 2009)

I thought Maktime took over what was the poljot operation, that company has definately taken over production of the 3133 chrono mov`t and supply it to other russian companies, Volmax, Buran, Aviator, Et Al.

I missed the boat in getting a Poljot Chrono so bought a couple Maktimes which IMO are superb!


----------



## robbra (Apr 5, 2010)

I think I'm right in saying the pictured watch is "PILOT" not Poljot. Do you know the movement?


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

It's based on a Valjoux one. Poljot 3133 caliber (Valjoux 7734) IIRC. (That makes me sound smarter than I really am - I googled for similar models with the same layout as it's a common one for Poljots.)

Mine:


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

robbra said:


> I think I'm right in saying the pictured watch is "PILOT" not Poljot. Do you know the movement?


ÐŸÐ¾Ð»Ñ'Ñ‚ = Poljot, phonetic western spelling I guess.


----------



## robbra (Apr 5, 2010)

I cannot do cyrillic but pilot = pilot whereas Poljot = flight. Totally different watches.

Pilots seem to be sold by Juri Levenberg who maybe doesn't have the greatest reputation.


----------



## sheepshearer (Oct 27, 2009)

quite like that Buran despite the coin edge.

Michele Cuoccio (http://russianwatches.altervista.org) had one on ebay the other week.


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

robbra said:


> I cannot do cyrillic but pilot = pilot whereas Poljot = flight. Totally different watches.
> 
> Pilots seem to be sold by Juri Levenberg who maybe doesn't have the greatest reputation.


The picture watch seems to be a Poljot, as I say - ÐŸÐ¾Ð»Ñ'Ñ‚ = Poljot

What is your point?


----------



## Paulus (Nov 12, 2009)

sheepshearer said:


> quite like that Buran despite the coin edge.
> 
> Michele Cuoccio (http://russianwatches.altervista.org) had one on ebay the other week.


I like it too but the Maktime (without moonphase or clear back) is nicer IMO (I don't like coin edges either, or cathedral hands)


----------



## robbra (Apr 5, 2010)

JTW,

the point is that it isn't a Poljot but I'll leave you to work it out, it's not too difficult. Some have Molnija movements which certainly are not Poljot. Why not do a search and also look on other Russian forums.


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

robbra said:


> JTW,
> 
> the point is that it isn't a Poljot but I'll leave you to work it out, it's not too difficult. Some have Molnija movements which certainly are not Poljot. Why not do a search and also look on other Russian forums.


OK I still don't understand, You said the pic of a watch that says ÐŸÐ¾Ð»Ñ'Ñ‚ is not a Poljot but a Pilot

Now ÐŸÐ¾Ð»Ñ'Ñ‚ means Poljot

And ÐŸÐ¸Ð»Ð¾Ñ‚ means Pilot

So how is the watch not a Poljot as it is called a ÐŸÐ¾Ð»Ñ'Ñ‚ and not a ÐŸÐ¸Ð»Ð¾Ñ‚?

Is it just hijacking the name? Still not a Pilot though?


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

shadowninja said:


> It's based on a Valjoux one. Poljot 3133 caliber (Valjoux 7734) IIRC. (That makes me sound smarter than I really am - I googled for similar models with the same layout as it's a common one for Poljots.)
> 
> Mine:


Looks like yours is being remade....


----------



## sheepshearer (Oct 27, 2009)

IMO that first watch pictured is a Poljot (ÐŸÐ¾Ð»ÐµÑ‚)

it looks like it would have a 3133 movement - *loads* of them were made at 1MWF and bought as new old stock by various brands and given all kinds of dials (Buran, Sturmanskie, Komandirskie, Vostok, Maktime). it's unlikely, but it could even be a 31659 with that arrangement of the complications.

some 3133s can be sometimes be dated and they're a great movement. proper solid workhorse - utilitarian - what i like in a Russian.

if it is a Molnija chrono movement, then i'd *really* like to know which one.

cathedral hands - i rather like them on Russians (echoes of Red Square)


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

I used to dislike cathedral hands and the coin edge but I'm getting more into vintage watches and started liking them.  I now have two watches with cathedral hands and a coin edge.

Gratuitous watch pic:


----------



## Worzel (Jan 12, 2010)

Going back to the Poljot - Pilot discussion, I thought this advert for POL*Y*OT might be a worthwhile addition.

Mashpribintorg was a Soviet export conglomeration.

So is POLYOT a typing error? It says Poljot on the dial!


----------



## sheepshearer (Oct 27, 2009)

surely that's just an attempt to launch a brand without an anglicised hard J being read by a new audience?

polyot = poljot = ÐŸÐ¾Ð»ÐµÑ‚ = ÐŸÐžÐ›Ð•Ð¢


----------



## Worzel (Jan 12, 2010)

Sheepshearer,

" polyot = poljot = ÐŸÐ¾Ð»ÐµÑ‚ = ÐŸÐžÐ›Ð•Ð¢ "

You assume a=b, or you know a=b?

Worzel


----------



## sheepshearer (Oct 27, 2009)

i'm saying that first pictured watch is

probably a Poljot - not a Molnija

probably a 3133 - possibly made in 1MWF

probably assembled elsewhere

and that the cyrillic ÐŸÐ¾Ð»ÐµÑ‚ is Poljot (pronounced polyot), means "flight" and NOT "pilot"

and nothing more 

i'm not an expert especially compared to some on here, but i'm 99% confident in the above


----------

